# What Do You Do For Work



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i remember time ago we had a similar thread. im curious to know what everyone that swings in here does for work? i guess its on my mind since this monday i start my new position as an assistant manager at nissan. most of you guys i think still assume i work on cars lol..but i hung up the wrenches a few years ago to pursue better things. lot of hard work is now starting to pay off so im pumped.

so whats your line of work? just gettin to know some peeps a little better who dont frequent aqhu


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Self employed, construction and high end custom homes... lots of remodels in between, mostly bathrooms and tile work. Actually had my first 100+ hour week not too long ago.

Typically work alone so, have a fairly flexible schedule









Right now I am doing 2 bathrooms, a kitchen, and a bunch of knotty alder doors and trim (finishing and installing)... next week, who knows


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats badass to have those kind of skills aegir...always in demand. i utilize my auto repair know how for side work when and if its ever available (and i want it) for some extra cash. but in truth i got sick of the unpredictable income of the job. paid on the repair, not hourly or salary when the economy is touchy made for some tough times. 
i couldnt be happier doing what im doing to be honest. no im not gonna be ballin rich in the future, but i now am and will be making solid salary pay with commission. first time in a looooong time i feel damn good about my current situation and future.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im doing a major in Biochem with a minor in NICE THREAD [email protected]


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm a weed science major, and I study by smoking large amounts of marijuana daily.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Marijuana science would be botany, the study of plants. Smoking copious amounts of marijuana daily would just make you a drug addict.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> Marijuana science would be botany, the study of plants. Smoking copious amounts of marijuana daily would just make you a drug addict.


maybe I am


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so aegir and myself are well grounded career minded guys. and everyone else is a drug addict loner. ...sounds about right
carry on folks


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

stfu aegir prolly makes more in 1 day then you do in a week


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ASE Master Certified mechanic


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Mike went from wrenching in a dirty shop and hating life to sitting in a clean office as assistant manager and hating life. You know I seriously hope you are still hating life. Part of what I take from your posts is, hey there is another guy out there hating life as much as me, Im not alone after all. You f*cking better not be enjoying life - I wouldnt know what to do if you were. I would be all alone.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Mike went from wrenching in a dirty shop and hating life to sitting in a clean office as assistant manager and hating life. You know I seriously hope you are still hating life. Part of what I take from your posts is, hey there is another guy out there hating life as much as me, Im not alone after all. You f*cking better not be enjoying life - I wouldnt know what to do if you were. I would be all alone.


how depressing


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nowhere in any of my posts did i say i loved life. i equate my new better paying career to applying polish on the turd that is my life. i still hate the general public and how if you dont have money you aint sh*t in this world. and believe me, im not living a baller life. but i did buy a 12 pack of hard shell tacos for dinner tonight mayne. so shits definitely not too bad. fuckin yolo all over dem crisp delicious tacos this fine night


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats to Mike and Bryce!..Hope the $$$$$ start rolling in!....







...I'm still self-employeed as an independent contractor doing work for volunteer fire departments...we get them the equipment that they need like pumper engines, ambulances, ladder trucks, jaws of life, infrared goggles, thermal imaging cameras, etc...It's a great job that pays well but I've been struggling off and on for the last year or so because my company has lost some projects and we are trying to get new ones!...Damn economy is kicking everybody's ass!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol at the violence
thanks daman.


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Electrical service Technician, Electrician,Residential,commercial and industrial and Father of three!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

father of 3 wow, busy man 
sounds like you have a decent career though...always in demand work


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How long were you an apprentice or journeyman to become what you are Rusty? Part of a union or?


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

I took a 2 year youth apprenticehip when I was a junior and senior at a Vocational trade school.Some are 2 years and others 4or 5.I'm non union,they ussually have a 5 year school.Now im self employed I worked for the man for years until recently.I do alot of service work ussually repairs sometimes new stuff.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...that's awesome!..I'm pretty sure you can find work easily!...


----------



## Yeges (May 27, 2013)

I look for work. I am about ready to relocate since there seems to be nothing in this dusty old town. I want to get back in school, but would prefer to pay down some loans before I did all of that.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

rusty13 said:


> I took a 2 year youth apprenticehip when I was a junior and senior at a Vocational trade school.Some are 2 years and others 4or 5.I'm non union,they ussually have a 5 year school.Now im self employed I worked for the man for years until recently.I do alot of service work ussually repairs sometimes new stuff.


Thats cool man, same here almost... the union certifications and requirements are such BS, only to keep average joes like you and I out.

Like pulling ANY home circuits, or panels is anything difficult.

Yeges, what do you do or what did you go to school for originally?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeges said:


> I look for work. I am about ready to relocate since there seems to be nothing in this dusty old town. I want to get back in school, but would prefer to pay down some loans before I did all of that.


what state is your dusty old town in?
i feel the same way about cleveland


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Delete post. Didn't mean to bump such an old thread lol.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, just the same, how you doing AC?!...


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Doing good. I read the threads over here every so often. Get bored of the same sh*t at keepers lol. Wish the aqhu wasn't limited to 1500, sh*t was halrious. Put in a good word for me to the higher ups so I can see it lol.

Either way, ill include my profession which is a research chemist.

How you doing Manny?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the higher ups just saw it

nice to see you crowe. been a little


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ACrowe25 said:


> Doing good. I read the threads over here every so often. Get bored of the same sh*t at keepers lol. Wish the aqhu wasn't limited to 1500, sh*t was halrious. Put in a good word for me to the higher ups so I can see it lol.
> 
> Either way, ill include my profession which is a research chemist.
> 
> How you doing Manny?


Doing great, brah!...







....I don't post as much on Keepers basically for the same reason!...Yeah, AQHU is pretty good troll thread...be prepared to get flamed and feel free to flame back!...I never knew you were a research chemist!...sounds like a rewarding career!...







...maybe you can devise a formula to make the Lions win a few games this year!...







...Our teams collide on week 3, Sept.22nd in the NFL season!...it's here in DC where you guys have never won!...


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Doing good. I read the threads over here every so often. Get bored of the same sh*t at keepers lol. Wish the aqhu wasn't limited to 1500, sh*t was halrious. Put in a good word for me to the higher ups so I can see it lol.
> 
> Either way, ill include my profession which is a research chemist.
> 
> How you doing Manny?


Doing great, brah!...







....I don't post as much on Keepers basically for the same reason!...Yeah, AQHU is pretty good troll thread...be prepared to get flamed and feel free to flame back!...I never knew you were a research chemist!...sounds like a rewarding career!...







...maybe you can devise a formula to make the Lions win a few games this year!...







...Our teams collide on week 3, Sept.22nd in the NFL season!...it's here in DC where you guys have never won!...








[/quote]

Lol at the moment not as rewarding as some thing. Just a young buck putting my time in. But soon it'll pay off!

I think my lions need a little more than some magic. To be honest, with the pussification of the NFL as I call it (ie protecting qbs, wr, etc etc) I've been slowly fading. I grew up watching and playing smash mouth football. Without that, I have no desire to watch. But I do still catch a few games here and there.

Glad your doing well though man!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, I hear ya about the pussification of the NFL!..we all said the same exact thing and we are all in agreement on that issue!...it really has ruined the game to a certain degree...but I live, breathe, eat, and sh*t football!..it's in my blood, man!..can't wait for the season to start!...HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Rugby, no comparison. Makes the nfl look like happy fun land daycare although for you yanks it must seem tough as baseball is your other sport.

I still think hockey bests rugby seeing as there are bare knuckle fist fights, people flying at each other at speeds not possible running and leveling each other...

Since my post got deleted, I am a butcher by summer student by winter.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

This past year I got into commercial fishing up in southeast Alaska. Trolling for coho salmon right now, but I'm looking to move on to seining, crabbing, diving or longlining in the near future. It's hard work, but the pay is insanely good.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Always wanted to get into the fishing industry, not for a career but in my youth to make some quick cash lobster fishing or some sh*t.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

im supposed to shoot sh*t, turns out i watch sh*t and fix the occaisional choggie that takes a bullet or steps on an exploding floor...


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

I work for a company as a camp coordinator. We help young adults deal with their cancer diagnoses through outdoor activities such as kayaking, rock climbing and surfing. I also just recently opened my own acroyoga facility


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

i work for a local company dealing with fire suppression system in the south east asia, due to this I got free co2 supply for planted tanks unlimited and my calcium reactor.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Umadbro said:


> I work for a company as a camp coordinator. We help young adults deal with their cancer diagnoses through outdoor activities such as kayaking, rock climbing and surfing. I also just recently opened my own acroyoga facility










good stuff


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

It's an awesome job. You get to take their minds off things and see them just have fun. It allows me to meet lots of people and travel all over Canada and the US.the acroyoga is just super fun


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i have no idea what acroyoga is


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

It's combining both acrobats and yoga...think cirque du soleil sort of..


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

some mad sh*t going on there haha! there would be alot of faceplants and broken limbs if i tried any of that!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Marshall1391 said:


> some mad sh*t going on there haha! there would be alot of faceplants and broken limbs if i tried any of that!










my thoughts exactly
thats awesome though. i could see getting a rock hard core from doing exercises like that daily. seems like one needs lots of upper body strength to do it


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

dont get me wrong ive done my fair share of handstands in my time, some i've ended back up on my feet, others ive either landed on someone or something...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

What do i do for work now? Apparently nothing since the Feds shut down


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think hes in the british army. not in our ass-backwards shithole countries army. god bless the troops...god help the whitehouse


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

it's the Republicans fault for this damn shutdown!....(again...







)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/doesnt care anymore


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

neither do I!....







...eff' all of them!...the only job in the world with guaranteed salary, pension, retirement, security, etc! and these ungrateful assholes still don't appreciate what they got nor take pride in doing what they are supposed to do while in office...make this a better country and try to resolve our problems and issues which face us.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

blah blah blah i dont care anymore. everyone loves to whine and bitch and preach from their laptops and no one ever does sh*t about it. ya'll vent like you're changing to world or you're about to overthrow some sh*t and then turn on the tv or switch webpages to look at funny cats.

at least im honest about it. i dont pretend to give a sh*t and think my opinion does anything more then make ME feel momentarily better.

go ahead government. shove it right up my asshole. tax my money, tax my spending and tax my savings.

#sheep


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Tell us how you really feel, Mike!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

eh im just being a crab ass. was a long day at work. 
this topic kind of got off track. i have a bad habit of doing that

carry on with the work talk peeps...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well since this thread is about what do you do for a living and/or work, I'm happy to say that my company has three more projects with fire departments that will carry us throughout the winter!...which means work!...and which means $$$$!...can't bitch and complain about that in today's economy!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

absolutely no body reading this cares about any of that manny


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...well, I didn't ask for your opinion!....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

and i just went ahead and gave it anyways. just like you went ahead and gave that mind-numbingly awful detail about your job that no one asked for








heres to our friendship!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

k


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

....quick update.... still not working.... (well it is sunday...lol) I blame all parties involved.....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

what do you normally do for work?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Humm...well... I can't really talk about it... but like I said, I was fuloughed so I work for the Us govt. can't say much more.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hang in there, Ray!...They need to come to some kind of resolution within the next two weeks because that is when we (the U.S.) will start to default on our US Bonds!....


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

well...back in to work today... but man it was nice to be off... and yes... they really need to get cracking on that crap too... this is all getting redic.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

congrats!....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I wash dishes at Denny's... graveyard shift.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bump for new members or updates

still workin at nissan. we just purchased a new dealership where the manager there is stepping down and im stepping up
going to be busy as f*ck the next few weeks

man if i had this drive in my early 20s id be sittin pretty right now


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Im a Technician at a GM dealership


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

right up my alley. i was a GM tech for years. one ASE away from master tech

i moved over to the parts department. traded in my tool box for a managerial career. couldnt be happier


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I hate people to much to deal with them every day. Its bad enough when they come tell me what they think is wrong with their car.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes.....that is the ONE difficult thing about my job
the people.

its not so much the idiots who anger me. or the people who watched a youtube video and are trying to now tell ME whats wrong with their car...its the scammers

we get people who try to play us for a fool now and again. try to get free parts or return sh*t. theres a certain 'type' of person im referring to but lets just say thats the most difficult part of the job. everything else is just computer and phone work


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I like it when I get a R.O. that says customer attempted repair, parts in trunk.... haha


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nothings changed in parts man
people call all the time saying they just watched a youtube video or were on craigslist and they found the part they need and give us useless information

literally when you're busy as f*ck servicing techs and walk ups and you have to listen to some hill jack on the phone talk about this video he just watched for 7 minutes...its awful. just awful


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lmfao


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ROFL I work as a parts mngr in a Suzuki dealership so um yeah I know how ya'll feel.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no sh*t? wow small world.

ill tell you the worst part of the job are mom and pop shops who call with lists of parts to look up but rarely if ever buy...and then send back half of what they bought. 
i personally love interacting with people on a personal basis, but its the ghetto repair shops that call. they want to argue prices and delivering. like im going to send my driver 30 miles to your shop to deliver a $2 clip.

some customers id rather not have


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Lol i know all the gheto shops round here and basically price crap so high they dont call bk. 
I put in my two wks on mon and am goin to a gm dealer so goodbye suckzuki!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

good luck man!
I worked for GM as a tech for many years. I know a lot of guys who work parts for them still. they seem happy. GM has a really solid system down. Nissan...my company...does not. we're very archaic in the sh*t we do. we still need whole VINs and cant cross reference infiniti parts. we use Reynolds which is a very old system. lots of manual number entering. no saved quotes. the pen and pad is by far my biggest work tool.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow sounds like suckzuki except we use ideal which is a joke.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

never even heard of that. 
nissan isnt a bad company to work with. lots of resources. its one of those places though that it pays to work here longer. because it takes time to learn the tricks that make the job easier.

ive been here for 3 1/2 years.

i think youll really like chevy a lot. they have thier sh*t together


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I wash dishes at Denny's... graveyard shift.


Update:

Got promoted to busboy... day shift!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

No car engines for me... I'm a maritime officer so both mate and engineer. I work with Caterpillar and Wärtsila mostly.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

i AM a full time procrastinator. I get paid 12 hours to work only an hour.

Enjoying my time with the Gov, only 2 months left! hooray


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wait what...
what is it exactly that pays you money?


----------

